# Looks like Cyp. acaule taken from wild on eBay



## My Green Pets (Jul 26, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-pink-lady-slipper-plants-cypripedium-acaule-Sale-limited-time/292159828906

Kind of makes me sick


----------



## Paphluvr (Jul 26, 2017)

I've seen a house built on a chunk of land where there used to be an abundance of Cyp. parviflorum and the only bunch of Cyp. candidum I've ever found in MI, presumably without the owners knowledge. How do you know if these were wild collected or on someones private property about to be developed?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2017)

Just ask them straight out where they came from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't buy it is the best policy.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2017)

Why do you assume they are from the wild?


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 28, 2017)

5 for 25 bucks, "ages vary", large quantity available, no pics of the actual plants...all red flags.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2017)

True. I once ordered some Cyps for later delivery off eBay and got nothing.


----------

